# Suse 9 prof -- 120 GB HDD -- Partitionieren



## Texaner (23. Dezember 2003)

N'Abend

Also ich habe gerade folgendes Problem:
Ich versuche Suse Linux 9 auf meinem Rechner zu Installieren.
Ich habe eine 120 GB HDD und wenn ich den Vorschlag zur Partitionierung von Suse annehme läuft alles es ohne Probleme.

Sobald ich aber selber partitioniere läuft es nicht.
Ich habe wie folgt partioniert:

Primäre Partition:
50 MB BOOT (ext3) hde1
2 GB SWAP
10 GB ROOT (Reiser)

Erweiterte Partition (ca.:95GB):
20 GB var (Reiser)
20 GB opt (Reiser)
30 GB home (Reiser)
usw.

Er installiert auch ohne Probleme, allerdings lässt sich das
System im Anschluss nicht starten.
Ich bekomme nur einem Promt "grub>"
Da weiß ich nicht was ich tun muß (NEWBIE)

Wenn ich dann mit der DVD boote und auf reparieren gehe sagt er mir 
das mehrer Festplatten(Partitionen) nicht eingebunden werden können.

Was mache ich falsch?
Sind da Partitionen zu groß?

Vielen Dank im voraus

Tex


----------



## eLorFiN (23. Dezember 2003)

Genau das selbe Problem hatte ich auch 
Linux ließ sich ja mit der boot-CD starten, zumindest die Konsole... naja...

Was ich dann am Ende gemacht hab war "linux neu installieren" und die Dateien vom alten Linux(sind am Ende doch gemounted) auf das neue übertragen.
Elegantere Lösungsvorschläge sind willkommen.


----------



## Texaner (23. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

gibt es keine Möglichkeit Suse 9 so zu installieren das es klappt

Das heisst ich installiere jetzt noch mal neu (mit dem Suse Vorschlag zur Partition) und versuche dann die alten Partitionen in das neue System einzubinden?
Wie geht das?

Nicht gerade sehr Benutzerfreundlich.


Tex


----------



## Christian Fein (23. Dezember 2003)

'Also erstmal solltest du deine Partionierung überarbeiten:

10 GB root sind zu wenig wenn du für /usr  keine Partion aufweist.
/usr sollte eine eigene Partion sein, dann brauchst du für / nur noch 
max 1 GB
20 GB für /var sind um massen zu viel. 2 GB max reicht vollkommen.

Bei 120 GB währe eine gute Partionierung
/ 1,2 GB
swap 512 MB
/var 2GB
/usr 25GB
/tmp 5GB (oder mehr bzw weniger)
/home rest

/opt würde ich allerhöchstens als link auf /usr/opt anlegen.
Die /boot Partion muss sich innerhalb der ersten 1024 Sektoren 
der Platte befinden.
Das heisst  die / muss klein genug sein um noch für /boot  innerhalb 
der 1.024 Sektoren zu platzieren. Aus diesem Grund setze ich immer
ein kleines / ein bei dem alles andere in extra partionen liegt.


----------



## Texaner (23. Dezember 2003)

Danke für die Antwort.
Nur nochmal für mich zum Verständnis.

Also ich mache jetzt keine Extra-Partition für /boot, sondern 
packe den Bootloader mit in die Root Partition?

Sprich:

Primäre Partitionen:
/ 1,2 GB
swap 512 MB
/var 2GB

Erweiterte Partition
/usr 25GB
/tmp 5GB (oder mehr bzw weniger)
/home rest

Und dann läuft auch Suse Linux?

Auf meinem Laptop habe ich bei einer 30GB HDD
diese Problem nicht. Da kann ich beliebig Partitionieren.

Es liegt also auch nicht an einer zu grossen HDD?


Tex


----------



## tuxracer (23. Dezember 2003)

Hy Christian


Sehr gut erklärt.


Aber das mit dem /boot unterhalb der 1024 grenze ist geschichte. Ab lilo Version ich weiss nicht wie lange schon, ist diese Einschränkung nicht mehr vorhanden.

Und auch bei Grub gibt es die 1024 Zylindergrenze nicht mehr.


----------



## Texaner (23. Dezember 2003)

ja,

das war gut erklärt. Nur löst das mein Problem nicht!

Gibt es noch andere Vorschläge?


----------



## Christian Fein (23. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tuxracer _
> *Hy Christian
> 
> 
> ...



Der FreeBSD Bootloader kann es leider noch nicht, weshalb das ganze immer noch nicht geschichte ist 

Und mach das dennoch so das du die boot partion auflöst, mir war
da das ich mich an einen usenet post errinnere, der genau dieses
Problem hat so auch lösen können.

Zu verlieren hast du nichts


----------

